# chicks beach parking?



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

where is the best spot to park at chicks beach so that you dont get towed to make it possible for you to fish by the bridge? all i see down there is no parking signs and was curious if anyone of you could tell me a place to park to avoid being towed thanks for any replies


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

When you turn right on Lauderdale there is limited parking on the right. There is also the parking area just before you turn on to Lauderdale. Other than that, you are hiking. I have never had a problem parkng, but with the bite picking up it will be more difficult to get a spot.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

The way the other guys on the board are talking there is probably a lot on the west side of the CBBT just before it goes out over the water. My GUESS is that you get there by going down Pleasure house road, turn left at the lake right at the first street and right at the first street (edit. Lauderdale). But that is just a guess. 

If you do not mind a 200 yard hike down the beach. You can park a block away from the bridge on the east side. Go down Pleasure House Road and turn right at the lake. Turn Left on the first street, Fentress Ave. Go to the end, turn around an park in the first block on the right as you are driving away from the water. 

The only no parking signs that are meaningful are those that are put up by the city and those that denote driveways. There used to be a red no parking sign on the white cinder block wall on the right in the last block before the water. It was bogus. My roommate painted it when I lived there about 15 years ago. From time to time people put up signs that they got from the hardware store. If they were denoting parallel parking spots as private they were bogus.

Good Luck.

Tom


----------

